# ADATA launches free online repair tool for USB Flash Drives



## socrates (Nov 8, 2011)

> The experience of suddenly being unable to retrieve any file from USB Flash Drives, or seeing a message from the operating system saying that the drive needs to be formatted is a pretty frustrating problem. Taking that inconvenience into account, ADATA Technology has announced the launch of a free online repair tool for USB flash drives.


  ADATA launches free online repair tool for USB Flash Drives


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 8, 2011)

oh yes...read that news in tech2.com.

its a good news for pen drive users


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

This will be quite usefull for adata users. now its probably a matter of time till other makers jump the bandwagon.


----------



## socrates (Nov 8, 2011)

I am not sure it will allow non Adata products to be used!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

Obviously not because the user probably would have to register his device with the serial code written on the packaging. But good initiative.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 8, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> This will be quite usefull for adata users. now its probably a matter of time till *other makers jump the bandwagon*.



Transcend already has the recovery tool.


----------



## abhijangda (Nov 8, 2011)

thats awesome!!


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 8, 2011)

hp have a different tool. hp format utility. formats unformatable pendrive. then one can recover the files using recuva and similar softwares.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice initiative. Its a very good news for adata users.


----------

